# Logitech MX518 - Der Mäusekönig kehrt zurück!



## Bonkic (30. November 2018)

*Logitech MX518 - Der Mäusekönig kehrt zurück!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



möglicherweise hab ich die news übersehen (finde allerdings nix); aber ich dachte, das könnte den ein oder anderen vielleicht interessieren: logitech legt seine extrem beliebte mx518 neu auf! die passenderweise legendary edition genannte revision kommt zunächst exklusiv in china auf den markt, im frühjahr 2019 ist dann sehr wahrscheinlich auch der rest der welt dran.


----------



## Exar-K (30. November 2018)

Wenn sie denn was taugt, könnte ich mir vorstellen wieder eine MX518 zu kaufen.
Aber warten wir mal ab. Für Jubelschreie ist es noch zu früh.


----------



## Spiritogre (30. November 2018)

Meine bessere ^^ G5 werkelt immer noch. Und das seit 2005 und Battlefield 2.


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2018)

Bei PCGH steht nur was von Asien http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Maeus...als-Legendary-in-Asien-neu-aufgelegt-1269007/   oder hast du ne News, die ein EU-Release bestätigt?


----------



## RichardLancelot (30. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei PCGH steht nur was von Asien http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Maeus...als-Legendary-in-Asien-neu-aufgelegt-1269007/   oder hast du ne News, die ein EU-Release bestätigt?



Golem hat wohl eine Aussage der Agentur von Logitech die das bestätigt.


----------



## Batze (30. November 2018)

Die beste Maus aller Zeiten kommt wieder! GRANDIOS. 
Danke für die Info.

Meine alte funzt zwar immer noch, aber nach all den Jahren lösen sich jetzt die Gleitschienen auf. Eine neue MX 518 würde ich sofort kaufen, wenn sie die gleichen Qualitäten hat wie die Ur MX 518. Leider gibt es auch fast nirgendwo mehr Restbestände. Media Markt/Saturn in meiner Stadt haben da leider schon lange nichts mehr.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Februar 2019)

ab heute gibts die "neue" mx 518 auch hierzulande. preispunkt: 59,99 euro. 
https://blog.logitech.com/2019/02/1...unrivaled-technology-in-the-logitech-g-mx518/


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Februar 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ab heute gibts die "neue" mx 518 auch hierzulande. preispunkt: 59,99 euro.
> https://blog.logitech.com/2019/02/1...unrivaled-technology-in-the-logitech-g-mx518/



Argh, sorry, aber das ist mir einfach zu teuer. Logitech ist super aber sie müssen mal ein wenig an ihrer Preisschraube drehen.


----------

